# Digit Medicos



## darkrider114 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all!

All the medicos who regularly visit digit  pls report here.. Lets introduce ourselves..

Show that doctors can also be tech geeks....

Abt me:

My name is vishnu and im now in final yr MBBS. Im studying in karnataka...

Cheers!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 14, 2009)

Wonder how many will bite this thread.


----------



## panacea_amc (Sep 26, 2009)

technology is needed everywhere. i passd out lart yr. preparin 4 pgs.


----------

